# Dragon Oil Shares



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Anybody hold Dragon Oil Shares, it's starting to get interesting!


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

I got some back in 1998 IIRC, off now to look at what may be interesting
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I too bought mine back in 1997, there's now a possible take over by ECRON, I'll in the long run to see what happens!


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

After the "rites issue" (SP??) I had given up on them, didnt put alot into them but if they make me some money then I'll be HP
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------

